# Your dream band



## ArchAngel1024 (Apr 22, 2008)

Kinda stupid, but if someone gave you the ability to assemble a band using any musicians, living or otherwise, who would you pick?

I think mine would be as follows.

Maynard Keenan (Tool) - Vocals
John Petrucci (Dream Theatre) - Guitar
Geddy Lee (Rush) - Bass
Nick Oshiro (Static-X) - Drums


----------



## GuitarG2 (Apr 22, 2008)

Sick band, tho IMO there are better drummers out there.

Allan Holdsworth bowdown, Fredrik Thordendahl (Guitars)
Lars K. Norberg shred (Bass)
Shawn Malone (Chapman Stick)
Gene Hoglan, Bill Bruford (Drums, Percussion)
Rick Wakeman (Keys, tho if given more time I could think of some one better. Not much better mind you.)
Chewbacca (Fucking Death Vox!!!!)


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 22, 2008)

It would be

Tom Englund - Vocals and guitars
Henrik Dahnage - Guitar
Rikard Zander - Keyboards
Jari Kainulainen - Bass
Jonas Ekdahl - Drums

Biggest prize goes to who can work out what I just did there


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 22, 2008)

London Symphony Orchestra + Meshuggah + Les Claypool + John frizzel + Adam Dutkiewicz on mixing.


----------



## Jachop (Apr 22, 2008)

Vocals - Eric Martin
Guitar 1 - John McLaughlin
Guitar 2 - Steve Vai
Bass - Jaco Pastorius
Drums/percussion - Mike Smith
Keys - Chick Corea
Trumpet - Miles Davis


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Apr 22, 2008)

Mikeal Akerfeldt - Vocals (Opeth, Bloodbath)
Jeff Loomis - Lead Guitars (Nevermore)
Patrick O'Brien - Rythm Guitar (Cannibal Corpse)
Alex Webster - Bass (Cannibal Corpse, Blotted Science)
Flo Mournier - Drums (Cryptopsy)


----------



## ArchAngel1024 (Apr 22, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> London Symphony Orchestra + Meshuggah + Les Claypool + John frizzel + Adam Dutkiewicz on mixing.



I think the universe would end.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 22, 2008)

ArchAngel1024 said:


> I think the universe would end.



It's worth it.


----------



## wes225 (Apr 22, 2008)

Pat O'brien (Cannibal Corpse) (Guitar)
Chris Broderick (Nevermore) (Guitar)
Alex Webster (Cannibal corpse) (Bass)
Andold Herrick (Chimaira) (Drums)
Mark Hunter (Chimaira) (Vocals)


----------



## Eli14 (Apr 22, 2008)

Joe Duplantier (Gojira)-Guitar/Vocals
Bulb (Periphery)-Guitar
James Leech (Sikth)-Bass
Gil Sharone (The Dillinger Escape Plan/Stolen Babies)-Drums

Right off the top of my head, but I'd be quite satisfied with the results.




stuh84 said:


> It would be
> 
> Tom Englund - Vocals and guitars
> Henrik Dahnage - Guitar
> ...



could it be................Evergrey?


----------



## MorbidTravis (Apr 22, 2008)

yngwie+ beethoven.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 22, 2008)

Vocals: Steven Wilson
Guitar: Jerry Cantrell
Bass: Stu Hamm
Drums: Virgil Donati


----------



## daxworxguitar (Apr 22, 2008)

less claypool bass,fredrick thordenthal lead guitar,dino cezares rythym guitar,vinnie paul drums,corey taylor vocals


----------



## MorbidTravis (Apr 22, 2008)

but for real
rob halford
anders from hammerfall
the keyboardist from COB
steve vai.
alex webster


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Apr 22, 2008)

Vocals/Rhythm Guitar - Michael Akerfeldt (Opeth)
Lead Guitar - Michael Romeo (Symphony X)
Bass - Stefan Fimmers (Necrophagist)
Drums - Brann Dailor (Mastodon)


----------



## supertruper1988 (Apr 22, 2008)

Guitar 1 - John Petrucci
Guitar 2 - Satch
Keys - Jordan Rudess
Bass - Geddy Lee or John Paul Jones
Drums - Mike Portnoy

NO vocals because they just get in the way


----------



## wes225 (Apr 22, 2008)

who the hell is satch?


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Apr 22, 2008)

wes225 said:


> who the hell is satch?


----------



## MorbidTravis (Apr 22, 2008)

icant believe you asked that


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 22, 2008)

wes225 said:


> who the hell is satch?



Joe Satriani


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 22, 2008)

Ideally

Devin Townsend (vocals, guitar)
Paul Masvidal (vocals, guitar, guitar synth)
Steve DiGorgio (bass)
Derek Roddy (drums - hey, the guy does everything)
Rhys Fulber (keyboards when needed/necessary)


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 22, 2008)

Michael Romeo (Symphony X - Guitar)
Matt Bellamy (Muse - vocals, keyboards, rhythm guitar, noise lead)
Marco Hietala (Nightwish - Bass, alternate/backing vocals)
Ariën Van Weesenbeek (Epica et al. - Drums)


----------



## Naren (Apr 22, 2008)

There have been a few threads like these in the past.

1974 Robert Plant - vocals
1994 Dimebag Darrel - lead guitar
1969 Jimi Hendrix - rhythm guitar
1981 Geddy Lee - bass guitar, backing vocals
1998 Paul Mazurkiewicz - drums
1825 Ludwig van Beethoven - keyboards


----------



## metalheadpunk (Apr 22, 2008)

Danny Carey- drums
Mikael Åkerfeldt- vocals and rhythm guitar
Fredrik Thordendal-lead guitar
John Myung-Bass

I picked these players because i think they would play well together and the results would be interesting


----------



## kristallin (Apr 23, 2008)

Guitars: Robert Fripp
Guitars: Steve Vai
Male vocals: David Sylvian
Dex: DJ Shadow
Keyboards: Richard Barbieri
Assorted other electronics: Bill Rieflin
Female vocals: Terri Nunn
Bass: Mick Karn
Drums: Steve Jansen


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 23, 2008)

Actually.. i always wanted to see Raymond and Christian from FF play with Pat Lachman... and i guess "Burn it All" is what I wanted


----------



## Gilbucci (Apr 23, 2008)

Myles Kennedy (Alter Bridge) - Vocals/Rhythm Guitar
Marco Sfogli (James LaBrie) - Lead Guitar
Stu Hamm (Satch) - Bass 
Mike Portnoy (Dream Theater) - Drums

Just thought of that right now


----------



## The-Zeronaut (Apr 23, 2008)

vocals james malone (arsis) or the first singers of mercenary (on the song firesoul for example) or the singer of heaven shall burn or the guy from chimaira or... XD etc etc
guitar 1 - james malone (again XD)
guitar 2 - i cant chose one XD...one guitarrist of : heaven shall burn , all shall perish
vital remains, in flames , chimaira, at the gates...
bass - alex webster (cannibal corpse)
drums - Zbigniew Robert "Inferno" Promi&#324;ski (BEHEMOTH...the drums on Slave shall serve are THE BEST DRUMS EVER)
keyboardist - Mustis (dimmu borgir) he is a GOD


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 23, 2008)

Eli14 said:


> could it be................Evergrey?



You get a cookie


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 23, 2008)

For more metal kind of a band that I think would work well with influences and styles.

Jari Maenpaa (Wintersun) - Vocals/Guitar
Chris Broderick (Nevermore) - Guitar
Stephan Fimmers (Necrophagist) - Bass
Witold Kietyka (R.I.P.)(Decapitated) - Drums


For something that probably wouldn't work as well. Just a talent overload.

Paul Gilbert - Guitar
Jason Becker - Guitar

Do you really need anything else?


----------



## progmetaldan (Apr 23, 2008)

For an instrumental fusion band it would be

Tony MacAlpine- Guitars
Brett Garsed- Guitars
Billy Sheehan- Bass
Virgil Donati- Drums
Derek Sherinian- Keys

hang on a sec...


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 23, 2008)

for a metal band it would be:
hevy devy: lead vocals 
eric peterson: rhythem guitar
Paul gilbert: lead guitar
brann dailor: drums
and fela for bass, just to add some funk.


----------



## Seven (Apr 23, 2008)

Vocals : Axl Rose
Drums : Lars Ulrich
Guitar 1 : Jason Becker
Guitar 2 : Marty Friedman
Bass : Billy Sheehan


----------



## FortePenance (Apr 23, 2008)

Vocals: Rody Walker (Protest the Hero)
Guitar: Dan Weller (Sikth)
Guitar: Pin (Sikth)
Bass: Fred DeCoste (Psyopus)
Drums: Martin Lopez (Opeth)

Should make for an entertaining lineup IMO. Rody's singing would be great, especially if he did some Periphery-esque vocals. The Sikth guys would be cool (prefer them to the PTH guys tbh) and there'd be insane bass tapping. Then Martin Lopez would add some cool beats to the whole thing, adding a bit of a metal-edge I gander.

I overthink things.


----------



## oompa (Apr 23, 2008)

Naren said:


> There have been a few threads like these in the past.
> 
> 1974 Robert Plant - vocals
> 1994 Dimebag Darrel - lead guitar
> ...



if anything would end the universe, it would be a collaboration between mazurkiewicz, beethoven and geddy lee 

anyway, i cant believe none of you unselfish bastards included yourself. 
i lol at your weakness.

here is my team of power-rangers:

guitar1: me
guitar 2: Sami (Raatikainen, brings the juice to necrophagist)
vocals: corpsegrinder 
drums: Dennis Röndum (used to play with Spawn of Possession)
bass: Sean Malone

then we would spend every day trying to be the most technical band ever and finally release an 8-minute one song demo 10 years from now including approx. 400 riffs and 200 different rythms over atleast 35 different tempos that wont get us signed anywhere.

it will later be declared as the biggest crap-song metal-fail of all time, and will in 2020 be the only used and needed method for torturing prisoners at guantanamo.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 23, 2008)

> then we would spend every day trying to be the most technical band ever and finally release an 8-minute one song demo 10 years from now including approx. 400 riffs and 200 different rythms over atleast 35 different tempos that wont get us signed anywhere.
> 
> it will later be declared as the biggest crap-song metal-fail of all time, and will in 2020 be the only used and needed method for torturing prisoners at guantanamo.


 
That song sounds brutal!  Sami woo!


----------



## ilyti (Apr 23, 2008)

Rock:
Guitar: Paul Gilbert
Keys: Derek Sherinian
Bass: Billy Sheehan
Drums: Terry Bozzio
Vocals: shared among the listed

Wacky fusion dream-band:
Guitar: Shawn Lane. And if dead guys is not allowed, Guthrie or Chris Poland
Keyboards: Derek again
Bass: Jonas Hellborg
Drums: my ignorance of good drummers is quite an embarassment. Danny Carey might be interesting in a band like this, and he might fail immensely.
Vocals and rythm guitars: Devin Townsend


----------



## InTheRavensName (Apr 23, 2008)

Dickinson-Vox
Loomis-Lead
Amott-Rhythm
'Arris-Bass
Trym-Drums

Heavy, but melodic...could be interesting...


----------



## Benzesp (Apr 23, 2008)

Vocs: Jaz Coleman (Killing Joke)
Guitar: Me
Guitar: Tommy Victor (Prong)
Bass: Paul Raven (Ministry, Prong ,Killing Joke)
Drums: Dave Ghrol (Probot, NIN, Killing Joke, Nirvana)


----------



## MrJack (Apr 23, 2008)

Band 1
Mattias IA Eklundh - Guitars/Vocals
Devin Townsend - Guitars/Vocals
Jonas Hellborg - Bass
Mike Portnoy - Drums

Would make for some interesting music.

Band 2
Antti Hyyrynen - Rhythm guitar/Vocals
Pekka Olkkonen - Lead guitar/backing vocals
Kai-Pekka Kangasmäki - Bass
Teppo Velin - Drums

That sounds familiar....


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 23, 2008)

For a metal band

Me - guitar
Allan Holdsworth - guitar
Derek Roddy - drums
Gavin Harrison - percussion
Necrophagist guy - bass
Meshuggah guy - vocals
Bjork - vocals
London symph - sexyness 

Id love to see Holdsworth windmilling like a lunatic and doing a back flip into a mosh pit... whilst playing the sexiest legato lines of course.


----------



## RiffRaff (Apr 23, 2008)

Maybe a group like this

Toss up between Chino Mereno (Deftones) or Henry Rollins for Vocals
Jeff Loomis - Guitars
Jerry Cantrell or George lynch (only from Wicked sensation era) - Guitars
Les Claypool - Bass
John Stanier - Drums
Danny Lohner - Keys/Programming


----------



## Xaios (Apr 23, 2008)

Clean Vocals & Keys: Daniel Gildenlow (Pain of Salvation)
Harsh Vocals: Mikael Stanne (Dark Tranquillity)
Guitar 1: John Petrucci (Dream Theater)
Guitar 2: Chris Broderick (Jag Panzer/Megadeth)
Bass: Alex Webster (Cannibal Corpse)
Drums: Danny Carey (Tool)
Songwriting: Andy Schmidt (Disillusion) & Daniel Gildenlow (Pain of Salvation)


----------



## Makelele (Apr 23, 2008)

Guitars & vocals: Dave Mustaine
Lead Guitar: Dave Mustaine humming solos
Bass: Dave Mustaine humming basslines
Drums: Dave Mustaine making noise.

what?


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 23, 2008)

Vocals - Chris Cornell
Bass - Billy Sheehan
Drums - John Bonham 
Guitar - Me


----------



## Anthony (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow nevermind


----------



## progmetaldan (Apr 24, 2008)

bassists might?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 24, 2008)

Makelele said:


> Guitars & vocals: Dave Mustaine
> Lead Guitar: Dave Mustaine humming solos
> Bass: Dave Mustaine humming basslines
> Drums: Dave Mustaine making noise.
> ...


----------



## Daggorath (Apr 24, 2008)

Guitar - Guthrie Govan
Guitar - Shawn Lane
Bass - Victor Wooten
Drums - Virgil Donati
Keys - Chick Corea


----------



## petereanima (Apr 24, 2008)

vocals: bruce dickinson
bass: steve harris
drums: nicko mcbrain
guitar 1: dave murray
guitar 2: jannick geers
guitar 3: adrian smith
guitar 4: petereanima


----------



## riklite (May 6, 2008)

Chino Moreno from Deftones- Vocals
Wes Borland -Guitar
Brian "Head" Welch -Guitar
Justin Chancellor from Tool -Bass
Carter Beauford from Dave Matthews Band- Drums


----------



## stuz719 (May 6, 2008)

Jonathan Davis (Korn) - vocals
Kurt Cobain (Nirvana) - guitar
Herman Li (DragonForce) - guitar
Sam Totman (DragonForce) - guitar

....


----------



## Munky7Head (Sep 12, 2008)

Vocals: Aaron Lewis
Guitar: Brian "Head Welch
Guitar: Mike DeWolf
Bass: Les Claypool
Drums: Joey Jordison

Nu-Metal band from hell! haha.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 13, 2008)

Mines pretty fucked up. 

Igor Stravinksy - Piano/Keys
Me - Bass
Syd Barret - Guitar/Vocals
Danney Carrey - Drums


----------



## abyssalservant (Sep 13, 2008)

Just for the sake of wrongness:

Vocals: Wayne Knupp (RIP, ex-Devourment)
Vocals: Bilinda Butcher (My Bloody Valentine)
Guitars: Hasjarl (Deathspell Omega)
Guitars: Terrance Hobbs (Suffocation)
guest solo: Paul Masvidal (Cynic, Death)
Bass: Derek Boyer (Suffocation, Decrepit Birth, Dying Fetus, blah blah)
Drums: Dave Culross (Suffocation, Malevolent Creation, blah blah) and/or whoever made the drums on Deathspell's Fas
Keyboards: Kevin Shields' ridiculously effected guitar (My Bloody Valentine)
Saxophone: John Zorn (Masada, Naked City, etc)
Saxophone: Rolf Erik Nystrom (Ulver)
Electronics: me and the people from Torturing Nurse

So basically what we have is a complex brutal death/avant-black band with shoegaze vocals and sounds, insane saxophone, and chaotic harsh noise. I would recommend avoiding having everyone play at once. Ever.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 13, 2008)

Vocals: Eric Powell/Trent Reznor/Maynard James Keenan (16volt/NIN/Tool respectively)
Guitars: Wes Borland/Brian "Head" Welch/Jason Novak/Eric Powell (Black Light Burns/KoRn/Acumen Nation/16volt
Keyboards/Programming: Sascha Konietzko/Trent Reznor/Andy LaPlegua/Dwayne Goettel (RIP) (KMFDM/NIN/Combichrist/Skinny Puppy)
Drums: Danny Lohner/Crhis Vrenna (Black Light Burns/Tweaker)
Classical tendencies: Sergei Prokofiev w. the Prague Philarmonic Orchestra

Huzzah! The most fucked up band ever! With kind of alternative/industrial leanings with Combichrists elements of noise and crazy percussion 
Also,way too many members... not ever to be played for the parents...


----------



## Heeboja (Sep 13, 2008)

This is easy: 

Guitar 1: John Petrucci
Guitar 2/Vocals: Jari Mäenpää
Guitar 3 A.K.A The noob guitarist: Me
Bass: Billy Sheehan 
Keyboards: Jordan "The wizard" Rudess
Drums: Neil Peart


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 13, 2008)

I cant choose 

My dream bands are a combination of Arsis, Carcass, Death, Necrophagist...


----------



## british beef (Sep 14, 2008)

Vocals - Devin Townsend/Jens Kidman
Guitar - Fredrik (Meshuggah)
Guitar - Alan Holdsworth
Guitar - Devin Townsend
Synth - Richard Rietdijk (Textures)
Bass - Tony Choy (Every old school techjazzdeath band)
Drums - Stef Broks (Textures)


----------



## Joel (Sep 14, 2008)

i've decided to make 2 bands... one comprised only of dead musicians and one, only of living 

Dead Band:
Chuck Schuldiner (Death, Control Denied) - Lead Guitar and Vocals
Jon Nödtveidt (Dissection) - Rhythm Guitar and Vocals
Ben Marlin (Disgorge) - Bass
Witold "Vitek" Kieltya (Decapitated, Dies Irae) - Drums

The next one is a hard one but at the moment its got to be:
Michael Akerfeldt (Opeth, Bloodbath) - Vocals
John Gallagher (Dying Fetus) - Guttural Vocals
Waclaw "Vogg" Kieltya (Decapitated) - Guitar
Muhammed Suicmez (Necrophagist) - Guitar
Alex Webster (Cannibal Corpse) - Bass
Marco Pitruzzella (ex-Brain Drill) -Drums


----------



## winterlover (Sep 15, 2008)

Nocturno Culto of Darkthrone (Vox) 
Infernus of Gorgoroth (guitar)
Lord Ahirman of Dark Funeral (guitar)
Alex Webster of Cannibal Corpse (Bass)
Frost of Satyricon, 1349 (drums)


----------



## MikeH (Sep 15, 2008)

Vocals - Phil Bozeman (Whitechapel)
Lead Guitar - Justin Lowe (After the Burial)
Rhythm Guitar - Ken Susi (Unearth)
Bass - Steve Digiorgio (Death)
Drums - Shannon Lucas (The Black Dahlia Murder)


----------



## auxioluck (Sep 15, 2008)

Paul Gilbert (guitar)
Dennis Chambers (drums)
Buckethead (guitar)
Michael Manring (bass)
Mikael Akerfeldt (vocals)
Tony MacAlpine (keys)
Steve Adelson (Chapman stick, if necessary)
Bill Bachman (Auxiliary percussion)

.....I think I just came.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Sep 18, 2008)

Rody Walker (Vocals/Protest The Hero)
Chris Arp (Guitar/Psyopus)
Buckethead (Guitar/BUckethead)
Jean Baudin (Bass/Nuclear Rabbit)
Martin Lopez (Drums/Opeth)


----------



## Sindwulf (Sep 18, 2008)

regarding my current tastes, I'd like to see something like:

Azam Ali (vocals)
Karl Sanders (guitars)
Chris Broderick (Guitars) I think he could adapt to this.
Danny Carey (drums) his drumming skills would take this easily

I'm lost on a bassist so I guess I could just default to John Myung


----------



## MerlinTKD (Sep 19, 2008)

Easy:

Vocals - Devin Townsend
Guitar - Pin (ex-SixTh)
Guitar - Bulb
Bass - Victor Wooten
Drums - ME!


----------



## zakattak192 (May 24, 2009)

lol i know this thread is kinda dead but screw it! 

I Decided to make 2. a prog metal band and a thrash band lol.

Prog:
Bruce Dickinson (Iron Maiden) - Vocals
John Petrucci (Dream Theater) - Guitar
Chris Broderick (Nevermore, Megadeth) - Guitar
Martin Mendez (Opeth) - Bass
Mike Portnoy (Dream Theater) - Drums

Thrash:
John Kevill (Warbringer) - Vocals
Mille Petrozza (Kreator) - Guitars & Vocals
Gary Holt (Exodus) - Guitar
Alex Webster (Cannibal Corpse) - Bass
Paul Bostaph (Slayer/Forbidden) - Drums


----------



## Seedawakener (May 24, 2009)

Gavin Harrison (Porcupine Tree) - Drums
John Patitucci (Chick Corea Elektric band) - Bass
Pin (ex-sikth) - Guitar
Guthrie Govan - Guitar
Derek Sherinian (Planet X) - Keys
Frank Zappa - Vocals and guitar


----------



## sami (May 24, 2009)

Vox: Peter Wiwczarek (Vader)
Bass: ME (even though I'm a guitarist, why can't I be in my own dream band?)
Guitar: James Malone (Arsis)
Guitar: Michael Amott
Guitar: Peter Wiwczarek (so it'll have 3 guitarists, bfd lol)
Drums: Tomas Haake


----------



## scottro202 (May 25, 2009)

hmm... for a metal band

Vocals-Angela Gassaw and Bruce Dickinson (Arch Enemy and Iron Maiden)
Guitars- Lead: Steve Vai and John Petrucci (solo and Dream Theatre)
Bass- Billy Sheehan (solo/steve vai band)
Drums-Mike Portnoy (Dream Theatre

for a more rock oriented band

Geddy Lee-Bass/Vocals
Joe Satriani- Guitar
Eric Clapton- Guitar
Neil Peart-Rush

for a full out hippie jam band

Warren Haynes-Vocals/Guitar (Allmann Bros, Gov't Mule, Grateful Dead)
Jimi Hendrix-Guitar (Jimi Hendrix Experience)
Mike Gordon- Bass/Vocals (Phish)
Drums- Vinnie Amico (moe.)

for the weirdest shit you've ever heard

horns: the horn players from streetlight manifesto + miles davis
keys: billy preston and Tony Malcaphine
drums: Thomas Haake (Meshuggah)
Bass: Victor Wooten
Guitar: Paul Gilbert, Stevie Ray Vaughan, and Andy Rylynn
Vocals: Dallas (Nile) and Roger Daltrey (The Who)

wouldn't that last one be weird and somehow awesome?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 25, 2009)

Vocals - GARM
programming - GARM

Well..... thats pretty much all you need.


but in a METAL band
Vocals - Garm (Ulver, Arcturus, Aethenor, Borknagar, Head Control System)
Guitar/vocals - Mikael Åkerfeldt (Opeth, Bloodbath)
Guitar/vocals - Paul Masvidal (Death, Cynic)
Bass - the fretless dude from Obscura
Keys - Steinar Sverd Johnsen (Arcturus)
Drums - Dave McGraw (Cattle Decapitation)

The more prog, the better.


----------



## EliNoPants (May 25, 2009)

Roger Waters
Trent Reznor

those two could just write and record/program everything on their own and get session players if necessary...and in theory should be able to write the best album ever

for a totally kickass broadly ranged metal band
Danny Carey on drums
James Hetfield on guitars and vocals
Chuck Schuldiner on guitars and vocals
Steve Harris or Geezer Butler on bass


----------



## Hypothermia (May 25, 2009)

Drums: Morgan Ågren (Thordendal Defects)

Bass: Gustav Hielm (Ex Meshuggah)

Lead Guitar: Mattias "IA" Eklundh (Freak Kitchen, Art metal, Freak guitar)

Rhythm Guitar: Pin (SikTh)

Ambient Guitar: Johannes Persson (Cult of luna)

Vocals shreak/growl: Mikee Goodman (SikTh)

Vocals Clean n' stuff: Gavin Hayes (Dredg)

I bet that would be SICK


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (May 25, 2009)

The band I'm in now. Seriously, I couldn't be happier with the lineup.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 25, 2009)

Hmmm
1. Clean vocals and screaming: corey taylor (Slipknot, Stone Sour)
2. Growlz: Peter Tägtgren (Hypocrisy, Bloodbath)
3. Guitar: Dino Cazares (DH, Fear Factory, Asesino)
4. Guitar: Devin Townsend (SYL FTW!!)
5. Drums: Gene Hoglan (SYL, Fear Factory)
6. Bass: Alex Webster (Cannibal Corpse)
7. Keys: Shmotz ( Mushroomhead) or Marta Peterson (Bleeding through)


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (May 25, 2009)

As an all star thrash band:

Guitar/Vocals : Mille Petrozza (Kreator)
Guitar : Andy LaRocque (King Diamond/Death)
Bass : Ron Royce
Drums : Dave Lombardo

I would love to hear the album....

Rock on!


----------



## Brendan G (May 25, 2009)

Guitar - Pat O'Brien (Cannibal Corpse)
Guitar - Jeremy Turner (Origin)
Bass - Alex Webster (Cannibal Corpse)
Drums - George Kollias (Nile)
Vocals - Erik Rutan (Hate Eternal)


----------



## sol niger 333 (May 25, 2009)

Vocals: Maynard Keenan
Bass: Justin Chancellor
Guitar: Adam Jones
Drums: Danny Carey

Oh hold on ;-)


----------



## Anthony (May 25, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Me- Guitar
> Warrel Dane- Vocals
> ...



Wow.
Absolutely not.


Vocals/Vokills:Christian Avlestam
Guitar: Christian Muenzner (Just heard The Still Born One solo for the first time. Wow.)
Guitar: Michael Keene
Bass: Jeroen Paul Thesseling
Drums: Inferno


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 25, 2009)

Brock Lindow (36 Crazyfists) - Vocals
Me - Guitar
Ben Carroll (Ra) - Guitar
Ryan Martinie (Mudvayne) - Bass
Steve 'Skinny' Felton (Mushroomhead) - Drums/Percussion


----------



## gdbjr21 (May 25, 2009)

Mike Patton - Vocals
Jeff Loomis - Guitar
Alex Skolnick - Guitar
Les Claypool - Bass
Chris Adler - Drums


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 25, 2009)

gdbjr21 said:


> Mike Patton - Vocals
> Jeff Loomis - Guitar
> Alex Skolnick - Guitar
> Les Claypool - Bass
> Chris Adler - Drums



I would love to see an Alder and Claypool collab


----------



## Bungle (May 25, 2009)

Straight up metal (Yes, I just mashed Arch Enemy and COB together...)

Angela Gossow - Holyfuckthatsawoman vocals
Alexi Laiho - Guitar
Michael Ammott - Guitar
Janne Warman - Keyboards/mass alcohol consumer
Sharlee D'Angelo - Bass
Daniel Erlandson - Drums

Or, more of a prog/metal (Yes, I just mashed Opeth and Mastodon together...)

Mikael Akerfelt - Vocals/guitar
Brent Hinds - Vocals/guitar
Per Wiburg - Keyboards
Martin Mendez - Bass
Brann Dailer- Drums


----------



## gdbjr21 (May 25, 2009)

Yeah it would be weird Huh? But these are my faves.


----------



## Crometeef (May 25, 2009)

devin townsend
devin townsend
devin townsend
devin townsend

with guest vocals by..devin townsend


----------



## lucasreis (May 25, 2009)

Jimi Hendrix - Guitar 
John Boham - Drums
Cliff Burton - Bass
Freddie Mercury - Vocals
Dimebag Darrel - Guitar

You guys said "dream band", right?


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 25, 2009)

Michael Keene-Lead/Rhythm guitar
Sonny Moore-Clean Vocals
Derek Roddy-Drums
Marc Okubo-Lead/Rhythm guitar
Derek Rydquist-Death Vocals
Alex Webster-Bass
Mustis-Keys


----------



## Anthony (May 25, 2009)

gatesofcarnage said:


> Michael Keene-Lead/Rhythm guitar
> Sonny Moore-Clean Vocals
> Derek Roddy-Drums
> Marc Okubo-Lead/Rhythm guitar
> ...



Sick


----------



## MFB (May 26, 2009)

Mikael Akerfeldt - Vocals/Extra lead or rythym
Jeff Loomis - Lead
Michael Amott - Rhythm
John Campbell - Bass
Sean Reinert - Drums

A bit of a odd pairing but it combines the best of all worlds to me. Loomis is a beast on in the upper registers (regardless of whether or not it's diminished), Amott is a hell of a rhythm player, Campbell while being a bit older still fucking rules, and Reinert is a really good drummer - and who doesn't love Mikael's growl?


----------



## darbdavys (May 26, 2009)

Mikael Akerfeldt - Vocals
Tosin Abasi - Guitar
Jeff Loomis - Guitar
John Myung - Bass
Jordan Rudess - Keys
Danny Carey - Drums


----------



## WhitechapelCS (May 26, 2009)

Vocals and Synth-Tommy Rogers (Clean and Unclean) [BTBAM]
2nd Vocals-Chino Moreno [Deftones]
Lead Guitar-Tosin Abasi [Animals as Leaders]
Rythym Guitar-Nick Piunno [Winds of Plauge]
Bass-Stephan Fimmers [Necrophagist]
Drums-John Longstreth [ORIGIN]
And Joseph Hayden directing a whole symphony behind it all.

Fucking metal?
I think so.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

Victor Wooten and Les Claypool on bass (yea i know 2 bass players is odd)
Chick Correa on piano
Tomas Haake on drums
John Frusciante (i don't know how to spell his name) on guitar
and Ravi Shankar gettin in where he fits in

strangest band combo ever but i think it'd be good music somehow.


----------



## Deviliumrei (May 26, 2009)

Guitar - Jason Becker 
Drums - Sean Reinert (Cynic ,Death)
Bass - Martin Mendez (Opeth)
Growl Vocals - Patrick Mameli (Pestilence)
Clean Vocals - Chuck Billy (Testament) 

 Jason Becker makes this lineup interesting


----------



## alecisonfire (May 26, 2009)

progmetaldan said:


> For an instrumental fusion band it would be
> 
> Tony MacAlpine- Guitars
> Brett Garsed- Guitars
> ...


----------



## gatesofcarnage (May 26, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Wow.
> Absolutely not.
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow that would be awesome! Inferno owns


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 26, 2009)

I could think of so many combinations and thoroughly enjoy every moment of it, but for now I'll say:

Tony Kakko (Sonata Arctica) - Vocals and Keyboard
Mikael Akerfelt (Opeth) - Vocals and Guitar
John Petrucci (Dream Theater) - Guitar
Stu Hamm (Joe Satriani) - Bass
Mike Portnoy (Dream Theater) - Drums

..and if I could hear an album written by a couple of people, I'd like to hear what Ihsahn and Mikael Akerfelt would write together


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

^ 

sounds like some tasty jams


----------



## MFB (May 26, 2009)

For an insane death metal band :

Nergal - Vocals
Trey Azaghoth - Lead
Karl Sanders or Dallas Toler-Wade - Rhythm
Alex Webster - Bass
Inferno - Drums

2 parts Behemoth + 1 part Morbid Angel + 1 part NILE + 1 part CC =


----------



## robotsatemygma (May 26, 2009)

World domination right here:

Guitar 1: Ben Weinman (Dillinger Escape Plan)
Guitar 2: Alex Pareja (the Number 12 Looks Like You)
Vocal 1: Mike Patten (no intro needed)
Vocal 2: Chino Moreno (Deftones/Team Sleep)
Bass/Warr Guitar: Colin Marsten (Behold... the Artopus)
Drums: John Merryman (Cephalic Carnage)
Samples/Keys: DJ Shadow

The world would implode on itself if they all were able to write something. Or it would be the biggest piece of crap ever.


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 26, 2009)

Trans Siberian Orchestra is the ultimate band. My opinion. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

^ i'd prefer some kind of opeth/nightwish hybrid to TSO. but TSO is damn good.


----------



## MFB (May 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ i'd prefer some kind of opeth/nightwish hybrid to TSO. but TSO is damn good.



Mikael Akerfelt - Rhythm/Vocals
Empuu Vuorinen - Lead
Marco Hietala - Bass
Martin Lopez - Drums


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 26, 2009)

tarja on vocals too... mmm...


----------



## Variant (May 26, 2009)

We've done this thread before, but I'll do it again 'cuz its fucking fun:

Devin Townsend - Vocals / Guitar
Mikael Åkerfeldt - Vocals/ Guitar
Jim Matheos - Guitar / Programming
Joey Vera - Bass
Kevin Moore - Keyboards / Electronics
Mark Zonder - Drums / Percussion

Fuck that would be awesome.


----------



## Demerge (Jun 3, 2009)

Michael Bogballe - Vocals (Ex-Mnemic)
Thomas Haake - Drums (Meshuggah)
Dino, Jochem Jacobs - Guitars (Fear Factory and Textures)
Pete Steel - Bass (Type O Negative)
Richard - Keys (Textures)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 3, 2009)

Peter Tagtgren - Vocals
Christian Salvestam - Vocals
Per Nilsson - Lead Guitar
Steph Carpenter - Rhythm Guitar
Joachem Jacobs - Rhythm Guitar
Martin Mendez - Bass
Nick Barker - Drums


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 3, 2009)

Vocals: John Cyriss,Burton C Bell (Agent Steel-Fear Factory)
Lead Guitar: Juan Garcia(Agent steel)
Rythem Guitar: C.O.W. (Fear Factory,Arkaea)
Bass: Byron Stroud(SYL,Fear Factory)
Drums: Felix Bohnke(Edguy)

Did someone say melodic industrial power metal?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 3, 2009)

^ so basically Fear Factory then


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 3, 2009)

yea pretty much but then with high pitched vocals and stuff xD
and a sprinkle of speed metal

i didnt know any other good bassist so i just put byron in ther wich coincidently is in FF xD


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 3, 2009)

snuif09 said:


> yea pretty much but then with high pitched vocals and stuff xD
> and a sprinkle of speed metal
> 
> i didnt know any other good bassist so i just put byron in ther wich coincidently is in FF xD



That´s a very good idea... I would love to hear a band like that.


----------



## BurialWithin (Jun 3, 2009)

Chad Kroeger (Nickelback)- guitar
Miley Cyrus (Billy ray Cyrus's daughter)-guitar
Kelly Clarkson - Vocals
Lars - Drums
fieldy- bass


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 3, 2009)

Se7en - Lyrixxx/Screams/Gangster Raps/Production
Mikl - Vocals/Hypeman
Phat J - Synths/Back-Up Vox/Growls/Raps
Antz - Lights!!!/Fog/DMX


----------



## Variant (Jun 3, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Peter Tagtgren - Vocals
> Christian Salvestam - Vocals
> Per Nilsson - Lead Guitar
> Steph Carpenter - Rhythm Guitar
> ...



 Can your fantasy supergroup come on tour with my fantasy supergroup?! That would be one fucking amazing show!!!


----------



## TimSE (Jun 3, 2009)

Me - guitar
Petrucci (dream theater) - guitar
Vortex (dimmu borgir) - bass and vocals
Jem godfrey (frost*) - keyboards
Portnoy (dream Theater) - drums
Devin towsend - vocals


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 3, 2009)

Variant said:


> Can your fantasy supergroup come on tour with my fantasy supergroup?! That would be one fucking amazing show!!!



yeah I'm pretty sure that between us we've listed the two would-be greatest super groups of all time


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2009)

BurialWithin said:


> Chad Kroeger (Nickelback)- guitar
> Miley Cyrus (Billy ray Cyrus's daughter)-guitar
> Kelly Clarkson - Vocals
> Lars - Drums
> fieldy- bass



I can get down with that.


----------



## cenobile (Jun 7, 2009)

Drums - Morgen Agren
Guitar - Frederick Thordendall
Bass - Jaco Pastorius
Guitar - Devin Townsend
Vocals - Mike Patton + Mike Akerfeldt

Bringing the brootz.


----------



## BurialWithin (Jun 8, 2009)

Rick said:


> I can get down with that.


  can you imagine how brootal that would be geez


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Peter Tagtgren - Vocals
> Christian Salvestam - Vocals
> Per Nilsson - Lead Guitar
> Steph Carpenter - Rhythm Guitar
> ...







cenobile said:


> Drums - Morgen Agren
> Guitar - Frederick Thordendall
> Bass - Jaco Pastorius
> Guitar - Devin Townsend
> ...



 to this too  this would be multi-orgasmically awesome.


----------



## Wildchild777 (Jun 19, 2009)

Mikael Åkerfeldt - growling vocals
Warrel Dane - clean vocals
Christopher Amott - lead & rythym guitars (but a 7 string this time, tuned Bb)
Jeff Loomis - lead & rythm guitars (also tuned Bb, like he always does)
Alex Webster - bass
Chris Adler - drums


----------



## Looneygah1 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## Joel (Aug 10, 2009)

Allan Holdsworth (guitar)
Guthrie Govan (guitar)
Brett Garsed (guitar) 
Tony MacAlpine (guitar and keys)
Chad Wackerman (drums)
Jimmy Johnson (bass)

they would be a nice fusion band. 

but for the album there would be no more than two guitarists on any one track.


----------



## Gamba (Aug 10, 2009)

slipknot - corey taylor + otep =


----------



## Xiphos68 (Aug 10, 2009)

Trans Siberian Orchestra with 7 strings and 8 strings.


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 10, 2009)

Chris Barretto- Vocals
Me- Guitars
Cloned me- more guitars
Lights- Keys/synth
My current band's bassist: Mike Holme- bass
Abe whatshisface from deftones- Drums

Nobuo Umematsu would co-write the album with us
and produced by Bulb

I would probably die from a heart attack after words so I'd need to be rushed to the hospital. David haslhoff and george lucas would drive the ambulance so that I can acheive maximum win


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 29, 2009)

This thread was awesome, bumpin' it back to life!

Update on my fantasy supergroup:

Peter Tagtgren - Vocals
Eric Kalsbeek - Vocals
Michael Romeo - Guitars
Per Nilsson - Guitars
Martin Mendez - Bass
Nick Barker - Drums
Mustis - Keys


----------



## Samer (Oct 29, 2009)

Me - Guitars
Vocals - Matt Barlow
Drums - Hell Hammer (Mayhem)
Bass - Victor Wooten 
Keys - Janne Viljami Wirman
Operatic Vocals - Simon Simons


----------



## highlordmugfug (Oct 29, 2009)

-Thomas Haake (Meshuggah)-Drums
-J.R. Hayes (Pig Destroyer)-Vocals
-Nils Frykdahl (idiot Flesh, Faun Fables, Sleepytime Gorilla Museum, etc.)- Guitar/vocals
-Les Claypool (Primus, etc.)-Bass/spoken Vocals

Just what jumps to mind at the moment.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 29, 2009)

guitar 1 : tom morello
Guitar 2 : jimi hendrix
singer : Robert plant
Drummer : John Bonam
Bass player : Flea


----------



## BurialWithin (Oct 29, 2009)

me - guitars
dale dovach - drums
brenan huff - vocals


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 29, 2009)

Mikael Akerfeldt - Guitars, Vocals
Muhammed Suicmez - Guitars, Backing vocals
Stephan Fimmers - Bass
Morgan Agren - Drums

Obviously I would have to be involved. I'm the one who organized it!


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd probably go with

Pete Loeffler (Chevelle)- Vocals/Guitar
Die (Dir en Grey)- Guitar
Ue-chan (Maximum the Hormone)- Bass
Abe Cunningham (Deftones) -Drums

Have you heard the third guy play bass? it's awesome.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 29, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Vocals: Eric Powell/Trent Reznor/Maynard James Keenan (16volt/NIN/Tool respectively)
> Guitars: Wes Borland/Brian "Head" Welch/Jason Novak/Eric Powell (Black Light Burns/KoRn/Acumen Nation/16volt
> Keyboards/Programming: Sascha Konietzko/Trent Reznor/Andy LaPlegua/Dwayne Goettel (RIP) (KMFDM/NIN/Combichrist/Skinny Puppy)
> Drums: Danny Lohner/Crhis Vrenna (Black Light Burns/Tweaker)
> Classical tendencies: Sergei Prokofiev w. the Prague Philarmonic Orchestra



Mine really hasn't changed much (at all)


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 29, 2009)

Jens Kidman - Vocals
Fredrik Thordendal - Lead/ rhythm guitar
Mårten Hagström - Rhythm guitar
Dick Lövgren - Bass
Tomas Haake - Drums

Yeah, that's right, Meshuggah. 

In all seriousness:

Guitars: Me
Vocals: My cousin Kai
Drums: Either my cousin Mike, Abe Cunningham (Deftones), or Tomas Haake
Bass: Les Claypool
Keys and synths: Either Derek Sherinian or Tony MacAlpine.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Oct 29, 2009)

If it were a metal band:

Guitar 1: Me
Guitar 2: Pin from SikTh
Guitar 3/Keyboards: Zach Kamins from An Endless Sporadic
Bass: James Leach from SikTh
Drums: either Branden Morgan from Misery Signals or Tomas Haake from Meshuggah
Vocals: Peter Tagtren from Hypocrisy/Bloodbath maybe?


----------



## oremus91 (Oct 29, 2009)

Vocals/Rhythm - Pekka Kokko (Kalmah)
Lead - Roope Latvala (CoB)
Bassist - Stephen Fimmers (Necrophagist)
Drummer - Tony Laureano (Nile)
Keys - Janne Warman (CoB) or whomever I haven't decided...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pekka_Kokko


----------



## omgmjgg (Oct 30, 2009)

chris arp (psyopus) - guitar
buckethead - guitar


----------



## Mattnh79 (Dec 22, 2009)

Dime-guitar
Cliff Burton-Bass
Tomas Haake-Drums
EVH-guitar (obviously. oh and he has to turn to the "metal side")
singer from Whitechapel (no i don't know his name, lol)


----------



## vlover (Jul 1, 2010)

Micheal Ammott - Lead/ Rhythm Guitar
Kerry King - Rhythm/Lead Guitar
Mike Tiner (All Shall Perish) - Bass
Gene Hoglan - Drums
Chuck Billy - Vocals

And

Steve Vai - Guitars / Vocals
Mikael Åkerfeldt - Guitar / Vocals
Brann Dailor - Drums / Vocals
Dave Ellefson - Bass
Janne Wirman &#8211; keyboards


----------



## jymellis (Jul 1, 2010)

myself as the new second guitarist of mushroomhead 

and my other band would be

guitar 1 : tom morello
Guitar 2 : ralphy1976
guitar3:myself
singer : mike patton
Drummer : dave lombardo
Bass player : Flea


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 1, 2010)

I'd be happy just to be in the entourage of this band:
Vocals: Mikael Akerfeldt (Opeth, Bloodbath)
Guitar 1: Chuck Schuldiner (Death)
Guitar 2: Andy LaRocque (sp?)(Death)
Bass: Tony Choy (Cynic, Atheist)
Drums: Gene Hoglan (I dont have enough space to put all of this man's amazing accomplishments)

That would be one of my dream line-ups.....


----------



## GeoMantic (Jul 1, 2010)

Vocals: Trevor Sternad (Black Dahlia Murder)
Guitar: Chris Broderick
Guitar: Jeff Loomis or Paul Waggoner (Nevermore and BTBAM)
Bass: Jeroen Paul Thesselig (Obscura. 6 string fretless FTW)
Drums: Shannon Lucas or Gene Hoglan
Keys: Jordan Rudess, but held back a little.


----------



## willyman101 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dustin Kensrue on vocals and guitar, Teppei Teranishi on guitar, and the Breckenridge brothers on drums and bass.

...hey wait a second!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riley_Breckenridge


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 1, 2010)

Vocals : Mikee Goodman (formerly SiKth)
Guitar : Me
Guitar + Keys: Paul Ortiz (Chimp Spanner)
Bass : Ryan Martinie (Mudvayne)
Drums + Programming : Matt McDonough (Mudvayne)


----------



## conortheshreder (Jul 1, 2010)

singer: matt barlow(iced earth) or russel allen(symphony x) or david readman(adagio)
Guitarist:Stephan forte(adagio) and ron jarzombek or michael romeo
Bassist:john myung or ray riendeau 
Drummer: bobby jarzombek or gene hoglan
Keyboard: jordan rudess or kevin codfert or tony mcalpine


----------



## metulkult (Jul 1, 2010)

Casey Sabol - Vocals (ex Periphery)
Ryan Morgan - Guitar 1 (Misery Signals)
Paul Waggoner - Guitar 2 (Between the Buried and Me)
Dan Briggs - Bass (Between the Buried and Me)
Brann Dailor - Drums (Mastodon)
Jordan Ruddess - Keyboards (Dream Theater)

If this ever happened, I will shit bricks. Multiple times.


----------



## The Somberlain (Jul 1, 2010)

Guitar 1: Robert Fripp
Guitar 2: Ry Cooder
Sax: John Coltrane
Vocals: Ella Fitzgerald
Piano: George Gershwin
Drums: Tito Puente
Bass: Jaco Pastorialus
Ideas and Synth: Brian Eno
Lyrics: Johann Wolfgang Von Goethe and T.S. Eliot


----------



## -One- (Jul 1, 2010)

Marc Okubo (Veil of Maya) - Guitar
John Henry (Darkest Hour) - Vocals
Johann Larson (ex-In Flames) - Bass
Brette Ciamarra (Belie My Burial) - Drums
Exod (Unexpect) - Keyboards


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jul 2, 2010)

My dream band is with the only person I can understand 100% in music.
me.
Me-guitar
Me-bass
Me-keyboards
Me-sampler
Me-vocals
Portnoy-drums.

I suck in many of these instruments, but I can play them a lil. would be a shitty band, but, is the only one in which I can be myself.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jul 2, 2010)

._.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 2, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> This thread was awesome, bumpin' it back to life!
> 
> Update on my fantasy supergroup:
> 
> ...


Shit got real.


----------



## Nights_Blood (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm thinking more in terms of an Ayreon album, with a lot of different musicians involved. Kinda defeats the purpose of the thread, but it's just too difficult too narrow it down. Not necessarily my all my favorite guitar players, vocalists, etc. but the ones whose styles I think would work well together.


Harsh/Clean vocals - 
Mikael Stanne (Dark Tranquillity)
Thebon (Keep of Kalessin) 
Ihsahn (Emperor/solo)
Jari Maenpaa (Wintersun)
Mike Akerfeldt (Opeth)

Clean Vocals - 
Russell Allen (Symphony X), 
David Readman (ex-Adagio)

Female Vocals -
Sharon Den Adel (Within Temptation)
Simone Simons (Epica)

Lead Guitar - 
Per Nilsson (Scar Symmetry) 
Stephan Forte (Adagio) 
Timo Tolkki (Stratovarius)
Nils Norberg (Nocturnal Rites) 
Michael Romeo (Symphony X)

Rhythm Guitar -
Obsidian Claw (Keep of Kalessin)

Bass - 
Franck Hermanny (Adagio)

Drums - 
Martin Lopez (Opeth)
Anders Jivarp (Dark Tranquillity)


----------



## sentagoda (Jul 2, 2010)

Vox - The guy from whitechapel
Vox - Old vocalist from scar symmetry
Guitar - Chris Shorey former all shall perish
Guitar - Michael Keene from the faceless
Drums - the guy from despised icon


----------



## AliceAxe (Jul 2, 2010)

what can I say??...... it was a weird dream!


----------



## josh pelican (Jul 2, 2010)

My dream band would be anyone that could keep up with an Alex Webster/Steve DiGiorgio fuzed cyborg on bass.

It would have Devin Townsend on vocals... unless it was a brutal/technical death metal band.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jul 2, 2010)

Devin Townsend - lead vocals
Mikael Akerfeldt - guitars, vocals
Chris Broderick - guitars (because the man can play anything)
Geddy Lee - bass, vocals
Matthew Bellamy - keyboards, vocals
Danny Carey - drums


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 2, 2010)

Guitars: Mikael Akerfeldt (Opeth) & Anders Björler (At The Gate and The Haunted)
Bass: Dan Briggs (BTBAM)
Drums: Shannon Lucas (TBDM)
Vocals: Dez Fafara (DevilDriver)


----------



## Giamatti (Jul 2, 2010)

BurialWithin said:


> me - guitars
> dale dovach - drums
> brenan huff - vocals



How did this go overlooked?! Gold.


----------



## Jay Jay (Jul 2, 2010)

Let's see...

Clean Vocals (and Harsh on occasion) - Casey Sabol (ex-Periphery)
Harsh Vocals (and Clean on occasion) - Karl Schuback (Misery Signals)
Guitars - Misha Mansoor (Periphery)
Guitars - Luke Hoskin (Protest the Hero)
Guitars - Acle Kahney (Tesseract, ex-FellSilent)
Bass - Amos Williams (Tesseract)
Drums - Tomas Haake (Meshuggah)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## matt397 (Jul 2, 2010)

Devin Townsend - Vocals
Misha Mansoor (Periphery) - Guitars
Fredrik Thordendal (Meshuggah) - Guitars
Mårten Hagström (Meshuggah) - Guitars
Ryan Martinie (Mudvayne) - Bass
Tim Yeung (Divine Heresy) - Drums

Fuck I'd shit myself if I heard that these guys formed a band


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 2, 2010)

Uli Roth - lead guitar
John Sykes - lead guitar
EVH - rhythm guitar
Jens Johansson - keys
undecided on bass - maybe Geddy
Tommy Aldridge - drums

 on vox, obviously.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jul 2, 2010)

stevie nicks - vocals 
jason becker - guitar
randy jackson - bass (for lulz)
tomas haake - drums
jarett hale - back up dancer


----------



## bigswifty (Jul 2, 2010)

Rick Astley - Vocals, Acapella
Deadmau5 - Dub-step

/ Thread


----------



## ibanez254 (Jul 2, 2010)

Allan Holdsworth - Guitar

Jaco Pastorius - Bass

Jordan Rudess - Keyboards

Vinnie Colaiuta - Drums


----------



## yetti (Jul 3, 2010)

Devin Townsend - Vocals/Guitars
Steve Vai - Guitars
Mattias IA Eklund - Guitars
Les Claypool - Bass
Marco Minneman - Drums


----------



## vlover (Aug 11, 2010)

Axl Rose - Vocals
Dave Mustaine - Guitar/ Vocals
Lemmy - Bass / Vocals
Lars Ulrich - Drums


Would be an awesome band, but wouldnt last 3 notes


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 11, 2010)

So some things have actually changed, finally (by which I mean more people have been added to the ever-revolving door of artists I would include )

*Vocals:* Eric Powell/Trent Reznor/Maynard James Keenan/Devin Townsend/James Rietz/Michael Bøgballe _(16volt/NIN/Tool/SYL/Crossbreed/Mnemic respectively)_

*Guitars:* Myself/Wes Borland/Brian "Head" Welch/Jason Novak/Eric Powell/Devin Townsend/Chris Nemzek/Mircea Gabriel Eftemie & Rune Stigart_ (Black Light Burns/KoRn/Acumen Nation/16volt/SYL/Crossbreed/Mnemic)_

* Keyboards/Programming:* Trent Reznor/Andy LaPlegua/Dwayne Goettel (RIP)/John "Servo" DeSalvo/Joakim Montelius & Daniel Myer/Bryan Erickson _(NIN/Combichrist/Skinny Puppy/16Volt (& Various)/Covenant/Velvet Acid Christ)_

*Drums:* Danny Lohner/Chris Vrenna/Tommy Decker/Kevin Choiral_ (Black Light Burns/Tweaker/Spineshank/Sybreed)_

I like the idea of not having one set "band", but rather a collection of varying musicians who all generally focus on monstrous drum grooves and really hard, driving industrial guitar riffs to add their own bit to the tracks.

EDIT: Not to mention some of the most skilled and amazing electronica/Industrial programmers i've ever heard.


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 11, 2010)

I would be the *4th* guitarist of Periphery, or *3rd* guitarist for Killswitch Engage.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 11, 2010)

All right, time to redo this...

Dave Suzuki - Lead fucking guitar.

That is all.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 11, 2010)

But seriously...

Imagine these guitarists collaborating on a death metal album... Dave Suzuki, Jack Owen, Pat O'Brien, and Eric Rutan. Special guest spots would feature Muhammed 

With bass contributions by Steve DiGiorgio AND Alex Webster.

Drum position could easily be filled by Derek Roddy. Maybe some Gene Hoglan action in there.

Undecided on vocals. But the thought of those guitarists in the same room coming up with songs would make my fucking head explode. I think I would actually cry because it would be so beautiful.


----------



## liamh (Aug 11, 2010)

*I present to you, The Pure Win Trio:*
Virgil Donati - Drums
Jimmy Haslip - Schlappin' 'da bass.....Actually I think he should just stay fingerstyle.
Guthrie Govan - Guitar/my cock


----------



## Jtizzle (Aug 11, 2010)

A more fusion-jazz-ish band:

Kiko Loureiro (Angra, solo project) - Guitar
Guthrie Govan (You HAVE to know this name) - Guitar 
Dan Briggs (BTBAM) - Bass
Stef Broks (Textures, Exivious) - Drums
And it could be mainly instrumental, with some vocal collaborations from some vocalists, but I can't think of any right now.

For a metal band
Tommy Rogers (BTBAM) - Vocals
Tosin Abasi (Animals As Leaders) - Guitar
Marc Okubo (Veil Of Maya) - Guitar
Arif Mirabdolbaghi (Protest The Hero) - Bass
Navene Kopperweis (Animosity, Animals As Leaders) - Drums


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 11, 2010)

liamh said:


> *I present to you, The Pure Win Trio:*
> Virgil Donati - Drums
> Jimmy Haslip - Schlappin' 'da bass.....Actually I think he should just stay fingerstyle.
> Guthrie Govan - Guitar/my cock


 
Jimmy Haslip is a fucking incredible bass player. Another classic musician that plays with strings strung the opposite way. He is a mean, mean jazz player.


----------



## Rapture (Aug 11, 2010)

GUITAR: Paul Gilbert
SYNTH/GUITAR: Tony Macalpine
DRUMS: Anders Johansson
BASS/VOCALS: Les Claypool

This would ruuuuuuule


----------



## Rapture (Aug 11, 2010)

Death metal supergroup:

TREY AZAGTHOTH: Guitar
PETE SANDOVAL: Drums
ERIK RUTAN: Guitars
STEVE TUCKER: Bass/Vocals


----------



## xiphoscesar (Aug 11, 2010)

muhammad suicmez:guitars, vocals
rusty cooley:guitar
tim yeung:drums
scott something:bass(the dude from viramea with 12 string bass)


fastest band in the world


----------



## eclipsex1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Lead guitar - Jeff Loomis
Rhythm guitar - Stephen Carpenter
Bass - Justin Chancellor
Drums - Travis Orbin
Vocals - Casey Sabol or Howard Jones. Or some hot female singer.. That would be better


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 11, 2010)

Drums- Brann dailor
Lead guitar- Mark Morton
Rhythm guitar- Brian Eshbach
Bass- Alex Webster
Vocals- Covenant Era David Vincent or Trevor Strnad


----------



## The Overturn (Aug 11, 2010)

Metal

Vocals - A combination of Eric Sean Nally (Foxy Shazam), Marcus Bischofff (Heaven Shall Burn) and then throw in a random predominantly black baptist church choir.

Guitar - Misha Mansoor (Periphery)
Guitar - Michael Keene (The Faceless)

Bass - Alex Webster (Cannibal Corpse/Blotted Science)

Drums - Tomas Haake (Meshuggah)

Other - Excision, with his crazy dubstep beats

Orchestra - John Williams for sure, can't beat the snappin' beats of the Cantina Band from Star Wars

Unstoppable...


----------



## david1405 (Aug 11, 2010)

THIS WOULD BE SICK

Vocals - Casey Sabol (ex-periphery)
guitar - Bulb (periphery)
guitar - Tosin Abasi (AAL )
Bass - that guy from meshuggah srry forgot the name right now
drums - Mike Portnoy (dream theater)


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 12, 2010)

The three sexy ladies from The Supremes with the sexy man that is... Billy Paul.

This would make straight men have sopping vaginas.



david1405 said:


> bass - that guy from meshuggah srry forgot the name right now


 
Dick Lovgren.

Ever listen to the jazz fusion album he put out with Nica's Group? It's like, lounge/elevator music. It's actually called "Lounge", I believe.


----------



## behemoth91 (Aug 12, 2010)

Vocals- Nergal (behemoth)
Guitar- Pat O'brien (Cannibal Corpse)
Guitar- Corey (trivium)
Bass- Joe Payne (Divine Heresy)
Drums- Inferno (Behemoth)
That would be insanely metal.


----------



## Dimensionator (Sep 7, 2010)

Vocals - James Hetfield (Metallica) for rougher parts, Spencer Sotelo (Periphery) for cleans, and Mattie Montgomery (For Today) for deep growls.
and throw in the Rev (Avenged Sevenfold, Pinkly Smooth) because his vocals (in Pinkly Smooth, that is) are just so out-there and awesome.

so, 4 vocalists.. this is gonna be an epic band.

Guitar - Jeff Loomis (Nevermore)
Guitar - Bulb (Periphery)
Drums - Mike Portnoy (Dream Theater)
Bass - None for TEH Br00taLz 
Bass (for real) - guy from Meshuggah (I forget his name)

...And Beethoven on keyboards


----------



## Louis Cypher (Sep 7, 2010)

EPICxSYN said:


> ...And Beethoven on keyboards



LOL!!! 

totally non hardcore metal I know but this would be a band worth seeing.... 

Vox - Al Green/Bobby Womack/Marvin Gaye
Guitar - Prince
Guitar - Eddie Hazel (Funkadelic/Parliament)
Keys - Stevie Wonder
Bass - Bootsy Collins (James Brown/Funkadelic/Parliament)
Drums - Tommy Lee


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 7, 2010)

Vocals: Floor Jansen (After forever)
Vocals/Guitars: Tomas Englund (Evergrey)
Lead Guitar: Marco Sfogli (Labrie)
Bass: Rob van der Loo (many many things)
Drums: Ed Warby (for his stuff with ayreon)

That could be a really cool band.

or

vocals: Russell Allen
guitar: Michael Romeo
keyboards: Michael Pinella
Bass: Michael Lepond
Drums: Jason Rullo


----------



## anthonyferguson (Sep 7, 2010)

Berlin Philharmonic orchestra (all string instruments have 5 strings)
Epic-ass chorus, at least 100 singers
Igor stravinsky - keys/conductor
Matt Halpern, Thomas Haake - drums, percussion
Fredrik Thordendal, Misha Mansoor, John Petrucci - guitars

Christopher Lee/Saruman - Solo baritone & lead vocals

Every member must be dressed in appropriate concert attire for each performance.


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 7, 2010)

Dave Lombardo on drums....the rest of the band is irrelevent


actually, I would add Steph Carpenter on guitar
Al Jourgenson on vocals (I know there's better singers but....)
Fieldy on bass (imo he made Korn)


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 7, 2010)

tonywozere said:


> Berlin Philharmonic orchestra (all string instruments have 5 strings)
> Epic-ass chorus, at least 100 singers
> Igor stravinsky - keys/conductor
> Matt Halpern, Thomas Haake - drums, percussion
> ...


 
LMAO, just imagine him opening a son with "AN EYE... LIDLESS... WREATHED IN FLAMES!!!"

pure win


----------



## rectifryer (Sep 7, 2010)

Vocals: Corey Taylor
Guitar: Guys from Soilwork and Adam Jones.
Bass: Ryan Martini
Drums: Daney Carey and Thomas Haake. I have seen them play together. It is rediculous.
Keys/samples: Guy from Rammstein

This would basically be a slipknot with tangible talent.


----------



## Gamma362 (Sep 7, 2010)

Vocals/Rhythm Guitar: Hetfield from 1991 (Metallica)
Lead Guitar: Jeff Loomis (Nevermore)
Bass: Cliff Burton (Metallica)
Drums: Van Williams (Nevermore)


----------



## Steve08 (Sep 7, 2010)

Ron Jarzombek, guitar
Fredrik Thordendal, guitar
Lars Norberg or Alex Webster, bass
Travis Orbin, drums
OR Tomas Haake because he can do ultra tight metal stuff in addition to his amazing comping/groove skills. But Travis would fit perfectly for something like this IMO.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 7, 2010)

Steve08 said:


> Ron Jarzombek, guitar
> Fredrik Thordendal, guitar
> Lars Norberg or Alex Webster, bass
> Travis Orbin, drums
> OR Tomas Haake because he can do ultra tight metal stuff in addition to his amazing comping/groove skills. But Travis would fit perfectly for something like this IMO.


 
That is an insanely good lineup. 
if it could have a vocalist who would you choose


----------



## Steve08 (Sep 7, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> That is an insanely good lineup.
> if it could have a vocalist who would you choose


Hmmm, probably Casey Sabol, in my opinion he has some of the best growls I've ever heard and I love his clean voice, plus I know he is a theoretically inclined musician so he would probably fit well person-wise in such a band.


----------



## nnmore (Oct 2, 2010)

For some reason I've thought about this a LOT! 

Drums - Mike Portnoy 
Keyboards/sound - Steven Wilson 
Guitar 1 - Mikeal Akerfeldt 
Guitar 2 - Devin Townsend 
Bass - Sean Malone 
Vocals - Mike Patton & Serj Tankian


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 2, 2010)

rectifryer said:


> Vocals: Corey Taylor
> Guitar: Guys from Soilwork and Adam Jones.
> Bass: Ryan Martini
> Drums: Daney Carey and Thomas Haake. I have seen them play together. It is rediculous.
> ...


 
Rammstein's sampler's name is Christian "Flake" Lorenz.
Ryan Martini is one of the best bassists I have ever heard. John Myung too.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 2, 2010)

Vox & Guitar - Joe Duplantier
Guitar - Marc Okubo 
Bass - dunno
Drums - Thomas Haake


----------



## Skyblue (Oct 2, 2010)

Guthrie Govan- Guitar 
Guthrie's brother- bass (forgot his name >< ) 
Tomas Haake- drums (only if he can do jazz. I'd love to hear what he does in a jazz context...) 

not really a dream band, came up with it after a bit too much listening to Erotic Cakes and Nothing


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 2, 2010)

Vox - Ben Schigel of Switched
Guitars - Richard Kruspe of Rammstein and Bulb of...... If you don't know who Bulb is, GTFO.
Bass - Fieldy of Korn
Drums - Morgan Rose


----------



## scottro202 (Oct 2, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> hmm... for a metal band
> 
> Vocals-Angela Gassaw and Bruce Dickinson (Arch Enemy and Iron Maiden)
> Guitars- Lead: Steve Vai and John Petrucci (solo and Dream Theatre)
> ...



Of course I would've done a hippie jam band in my freshman year 

Anyways, now, almost 2 years later, I'd do:

Vocals: Clayton Hiers (The Bastard Suns)
Bass: Brian Beller (Steve Vai)
Guitar 1: Misha Mansoor (Periphery)
Guitar 2: Joe Satriani
Guitar 3: John Petrucci (Dream Theater)
Drums: Mike Portnoy (A7X, ex-Dream Theater)
Keys: Jordan Reudess (Dream Theater)

BUT, I'd make them mix reggae with whatever they would come up with, this is MY dream after all


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Oct 2, 2010)

Guitar: Trent Hafdahl
Guitar: Tom Hollings
Vocals: Nathan Winneke (Or Grant Luoma)
Synth/Vocals: Joe Buras
Bass: Dick Lovgren
Drums: Dan Foord


No idea how this would play out at ALL. Could either trainwreck, or turn out amazing. Nathan's voice might not work well with these guys though.


----------



## Joose (Oct 3, 2010)

Corey Taylor (Slipknot) - Vocals
Clint Lowery (Sevendust) - Guitar
Misha Mansoor (Periphery) - Guitar
Ryan Martinie (Mudvayne) - Bass
Sven Karlsson (Soilwork) - Keyboards
Kevin Choiral (Sybreed) - Drums

Shit would be epic...


----------



## SumRandomGeezer (Oct 3, 2010)

Bruce Dickinson (Iron Maiden ) (Vocals)
Guthrie Govan (Guitar)
Paul Gilbert (Racer X, Mr Big) (Guitar)
Jim Shepard (Nevermore) (Bass Guitar)
Gene Hoglan (Strapping Young Lad) (Drums)

If that ever came close to happening i think i would keel over from pure ecstasy,
with the different genres and styles each of these guys bring, I reckon it would be something so insanely epic that time itself would collapse


----------



## Jay-James (Jul 23, 2011)

So, I've been thinking about my favourite musicians, and wishing some of them would collaborate and put something out. It is unlikely that something like this would ever happen, but if it could, who would be in YOUR ultimate/dream band? They don't have to be the best musicians, or even from the same style music 

(I did a couple of searches for this, and couldn't find anything, so I'm sorry if it is a duplicate thread or if it's in the wrong place!)

My ultimate band is;

*Myles Kennedy (Alter Bridge) - Vocals
Matt Heafy (Trivium) - Rhythm Guitar & Vocals
'Dimebag' (ex-Pantera) - Lead Guitar
Cliff Burton (ex-Metallica) - Bass
Joey Jordison (Slipknot) - Drums*


You might think some of mine are clich_é_, but


----------



## MikeH (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## troyguitar (Jul 23, 2011)

I swear we've had a couple of these, but I give a different answer every time so here's one:

Dio
UJR
Blackmore
Jens & Anders Johansson
A bassist?  I'm clueless on bass, I'll go with Marco Hietala so he can do backing vocals


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 23, 2011)

Trent Reznor, Steve Wilson, Steve Austin, Billy Corgan, and Gavin Harrison (aw, fuck it- the other guys in Porcupine Tree can visit as well).

The music would be beautiful, ambitious, disgusting, and would sound great all at the same time.


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 23, 2011)

EDIT: duplicate post. I would also have the "Duplicate Post" Fairy in the band, so it would be a double album.


----------



## Jay-James (Jul 23, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


>



I seem to have annoyed you for some reason in a couple of threads. I've already apologised in case it was a duplicate, I couldn't find one. If it's that bad I'm sure a mod will delete it, a 4000+ post count doesn't give you the right to sarcasm.


----------



## Thep (Jul 23, 2011)

Rebecca Black on vocals. 


That is all.


----------



## Rook (Jul 23, 2011)

Geddy Lee on bass/vocals/synth
Alex Lifeson on guitar
Neil Peart on drums




Wait a minute....


----------



## MikeH (Jul 23, 2011)

Jay-James said:


> I seem to have annoyed you for some reason in a couple of threads. I've already apologised in case it was a duplicate, I couldn't find one. If it's that bad I'm sure a mod will delete it, a 4000+ post count doesn't give you the right to sarcasm.



site:sevenstring.org dream band - Google Search

Start looking harder.


----------



## Jay-James (Jul 23, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> site:sevenstring.org dream band - Google Search
> 
> Start looking harder.



Okay, but the last post on that was like 9 months ago. Many new members since then. 

And, your post on that thread was almost three years ago. Is this still your dream band, or has it changed?

Vocals - Phil Bozeman (Whitechapel)
Lead Guitar - Justin Lowe (After the Burial)
Rhythm Guitar - Ken Susi (Unearth)
Bass - Steve Digiorgio (Death)
Drums - Shannon Lucas (The Black Dahlia Murder)


----------



## bandinaboy (Jul 23, 2011)

Haters gonna hate, but I'll Participate. Pardon the Spelling Mistakes if there is any.
Vocals - Casey Crescenzo (The Dear Hunter)
Guitar - Tosin Abasi (AAL)
Guitar - Chris Letchferd (Scale The Summit)
Bass - Evan Brewer (Evan Brewer)
Drums - Travis Orbin (Where is he now?)
And I would have to have a Keyboardist but I am stuck deciding the Perfect one. Some Old Prog head, one of the keyboardists from Yes from the Album Fragile haha. 

And That is just for one genre, I could Make a million of these, but I think I would want this one the most. Very New School Prog Ambiant Heavy Prog if you will haha.


----------



## themike (Jul 23, 2011)

Jay-James said:


> a 4000+ post count doesn't give you the right to sarcasm.




Clearly, you instantly get that right when you sign up for "the internet"


----------



## caskettheclown (Jul 23, 2011)

John Petrucci on guitar
Randy Rhoads on guitar
Phil anselmo on vocals
Cliff Burton on bass
and Mike Portnoy on drums


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 23, 2011)

I agree with Ibz on this. This thread has been made more times than necessary. That's why we have superhypermegathreads.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 23, 2011)

Chino Moreno - Vocals (Deftones)
Lacey Mosley - Vocals (Flyleaf)
Matt Woods - Guitar (Element Eighty)
Rob Arnold - Lead Guitar (Chimaira) 
Nadja Peulen - Bass (Coal Chamber)
Abe Cunningham - Drums (Deftones)

It would be a very atmospheric Nu Metal/Alternative Metal band, and I would love it always. And yes I want two vocalists 





Ibz_rg said:


> site:sevenstring.org dream band - Google Search
> 
> Start looking harder.




Give him a break man, I hate how everyone here always downs the newer guys, it isn't a good way to spread the love of music and sevens in general, it makes a lot of members leave.


----------



## The Somberlain (Jul 23, 2011)

Now for some Scottish/Irish folk fusion!

Vocals: Julie Fowlis
Vocals: Ewan MacColl
Guitar: Bert Jansch
Irish Bouzouki: Johnny Moynihan
Add the entire Chieftains


----------



## I Voyager (Jul 24, 2011)

Russel Allen (Symphony X) - Vocals
Jeff Loomis (ex-Nevermore. Pains me to type that...) - Guitar
Adam "Nergal" Darski (Behemoth) _or _James Malone (Arsis) - Guitar/Vocals
Alex Webster (Cannibal Corpse) - Bass
Gene Hoglan (a fucking whole lot of bands) - Drums

Some sort of epic, progressive death metal band. Mmmmmm...


----------



## Koop (Jul 24, 2011)

Vocals and guitar- Mikael Akerfeldt
Guitar- Peter Lindgren
Bass- Martin Mendez
Drums- Martin Lopez

Oh wait...


----------



## Meatbucket (Jul 24, 2011)

Sure, why not?

Vocals - Christian Alvestam (Ex-Scar Symmetry, Solution .45)
Guitar - Peter Wichers (Soilwork)
Guitar - Devin Townsend (Durrrrrrrrrrrrrr)
Bass - Arif Mirabdolbaghi (Protest the Hero)
Drums - Brian Rasmussen (Mnemic)


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## decypher (Jul 24, 2011)

Ron Jarzombek, Mark Zonder, Geddy Lee, Kevin Moore, Harry Conklin/Steve Hogarth.


----------



## Alimination (Jul 24, 2011)

decypher said:


> Ron Jarzombek, Mark Zonder, Geddy Lee, Kevin Moore, Harry Conklin/Steve Hogarth.




Oohoohoo nice! 

I'll steal some of yours

Vocals: Ray Adler (fates warning)
Guitar: Ron Jarzombek (Spastic ink, blotted science)
Guitar: Jeff Loomis (Nevermore, Solo)
Keys: Kevin Moore (DT, Chroma Key)
Bass: Geddy Lee (Rush)
Drums: Bobby Jarzombek (Spastic ink, Halford)

Not my perfect list, but It would be cool to see none the less!


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 24, 2011)

Vocals- Mikael Akerfeldt (Opeth)
Vocals- Angela Gossow (Arch Enemy)
Guitar- John Petrucci (Dream Theater)
Guitar- Chris Broderick (Megadeth)
Guitar- Paul Gilbert (Mr. Big, Racer X)
Bass- Steve Harris (Iron Maiden)
Drums- Vinnie Paul Abbott (Pantera, Damage Plan)


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 24, 2011)

Prince - Vocals and Guitar
Wes Borland - Backup Vocals and Guitar.
Sugizo - Guitar
Josh Freese - Drums
Dave Pybus - Bass

Rhythm guitars...pfft.

Really all you need is Prince.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Jul 24, 2011)

Dream band that wouldn't meld at all:
Myles Kennedy-Vocals and Guitar(?)
Mikael Akerfeldt-Vocals and Guitar
Erik Rutan-Vocals and Guitar
Alex Webster-Bassist
Martin Lopez-Drums
Greg Weeks-Interviews

It wouldn't meld together the best but I would pay top dollar to see them all perform/see Greg Weeks do an interview.

If I had to make one that would meld, I would choose;
Glen Benton-Vocals
Erik Rutan-Guitar and Background Vocals
Alex Webster-Bass
Martin Lopez-Drums


----------



## Meatbucket (Jul 24, 2011)

ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> Greg Weeks-Interviews


You, Sir, are the man for this. +1


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 24, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> site:sevenstring.org dream band - Google Search
> 
> Start looking harder.





Jay-James said:


> Okay, but the last post on that was like 9 months ago. Many new members since then.
> 
> And, your post on that thread was almost three years ago. Is this still your dream band, or has it changed?
> 
> ...



Hows about we split the difference? Everyone happy now? 

Let's see, back on topic, I'd have to say:

Bruce Dickinson - Vocals
Steve Harris - Bass
Dave Murray - Guitar
Janick Gers - Guitar
Adrian Smith - Guitar
Nicko McBrain - Drums


----------



## thedonal (Jul 24, 2011)

Hmmm- I'd resurrect John Bonham. Then it'd be perfect!!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 24, 2011)

Lord Worm (circa 1996) - Vocals

Trey Azagthoth (circa 2000) - Guitars

Zeb Nilsson - Guitars

Derek Roddy - Drums

Alex Webster - Bass


----------



## KingAenarion (Jul 24, 2011)

Vocals - Ian Kenny (Karnivool/Birds or Tokyo)
Guitars/Backing Vocals - Mikael Akerfeldt (Opeth/Bloodbath), Steven Wilson (Porcupine Tree
Bass - Jon Stockman (Karnivool)
Keys - Jordan Rudess (Dreamtheater)
Drums - Gavin Harrison (Porcupine Tree)

A prog band that would absolutely destroy everything


----------



## Bribanez (Jul 24, 2011)

My dream band......this week.....

Guitar: Me
Guitar: Stevie Ray Vaughn
Bass: Paul McCartney
Drums: Buddy Miles
Vocals: Grace Potter


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 24, 2011)

Vocals/Guitar - Daniel Gildenlow
Guitar - John Petrucci
Bass- Jeroen Paul Thessling
Drums - Marco Minnemann


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jul 24, 2011)

sure, why not give this a try

Melo-death :
Christian Älvestam : Vocals
Mikael Åkerfeldt : Vocals 
Gene Hoglan : Drums
Dino Cazares : Guitar
Dallas Coyle : Guitar
Seth "Count Seth" Hecox : Keyboards 
Jeff Waters : Production

Thrash rock?:
Jeff Waters : Guitar
Mattias "IA" Eklundh : guitar
Travis smith : Drums
John bush : Vocals
Mike D'Antonio : Bass

sludgestuff
Kirk Windstein:vocals
Carl McGinely ercussion
Joe Duplantier:guitar/vocals
Matthew Brunson:Guitar
Abe Cunninghamrums
Frank Delgado (dude can do ambiance pretty well) :atmosphere/layers
Rex Brown:Bass

oh god what have i done D:


----------



## Dimensionator (Jul 24, 2011)

Aw, what the hell, I'll do it again.

Vox - Phil Bozeman, Devin Townsend
Guitars - Fredrik Thordendal, Trent Hafdahl
Drums - Thomas Haake
Bass - Fieldy
Synth/Keyboard - Ludwig van Beethoven. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Subz (Jul 24, 2011)

Guitar1: Tosin Abasi
Guitar2: Jeff Loomis
Guitar3: Chris Broderick
Bass: Evan Brewer
Drums: Navene Koperweis


vocals: ....................


----------



## sahaal (Jul 24, 2011)

Guitar: Paul Ryan (Origin)
Guitar: Jon Levassuer (Cryptopsy)
Bass and clean vocals: Paolo Rossi (Fleshgod Apocalypse)
Drums: Flo Mounier (Cryptopsy)
Vocals: James Lee (ex-Origin)

best tech death evar
and

guitar: Misha Mansoor (Periphery)
guitar: AJ Minette (Human Abstract)
bass: Arif Mirabdolbaghi (Protest the Hero)
drums: Brann Dailor (Mastodon)
vocals: Hayley Williams (Paramore)

for proggy stuff with sexy vocals


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 25, 2011)

Guitars: Pin, Dan Weller, Tosin Abasi, Bulb, Thordendal
Drums: Haake
Bass: Evan Brewer
Vocals: it doesn't fucking matter, Justin Bieber could be on vocals and this would still rape with a previously unheard of fury.


----------



## AgileKid (Jul 25, 2011)

Maynard - vox
Tosin Abasi - guitar
Victour Wooten - bass
Danny Carey - drums


----------



## The McThief (Jul 26, 2011)

Tosin Abasi, Paul Waggoner, and Lee McKinney - Guitars (3 guitarists because I couldn't choose between Paul and Lee  )
Evan Brewer - Bass
Travis Orbin - Drums
whoever does vocals for Last Chance to Reason is a beast. Don't know his name though


----------



## Lrrrr (Jul 27, 2011)

Paul Kuhr (November's Doom) - Angry vocals
Devin Townsend - Clean Vocals/Guitars/Whatever he wants to do because everything he touches turns to gold
Jeff Loomis - Guitar
Esa Holopainen (Amorphis) - Guitars
Steve Digiorgio (Death) - Bass
Mike Portnoy - Drums

Do I win?


----------



## stryker1800 (Jul 27, 2011)

Vocals: Maynard and Jason Mendonca
Guitars: Fripp, Govan and Masvidal
Drums/Percussion: Aidan Girt and Frost
Bass: Jeroen Paul Thesseling

very broad musical styles but the way I imagine them coming together is awesome.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jul 28, 2011)

chino moreno-clean vocals
mike pilat-growlish shit
guitar-the guys from war from a harlots mouth.
drum-ben koller
bass-that cool guy from ion dissonance.



second one:
jacob bannnon (converge) vocals
bass: louis jucker (the ocean,kunz,coilguns)
guitar:ben koller
drum:billy rymer from dillinger escape plan


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 28, 2011)

Guthrie Govan. 

...Yep, that's it. I'm good.


----------



## Goro923 (Jul 28, 2011)

Vocals - John Gallagher (Dying Fetus)
Guitar - Tommy Vetterli (Coroner)
Guitar - Ol Drake (Evile)
Bass - Jeff Hughell (Brain Drill)
Drums - Brann Daillor (Mastodon)


----------



## petereanima (Jul 28, 2011)

I see I posted in this thread already 3 years ago...still valid tough:



petereanima said:


> vocals: bruce dickinson
> bass: steve harris
> drums: nicko mcbrain
> guitar 1: dave murray
> ...


----------



## Skinles (Aug 1, 2011)

Vocals - Hernan Hermida (All Shall Perish)

1st Lead Guitar - Trent Hafdahl (After the Burial)

Rhythm Guitar - Jim Root (Slipknot)

2nd Lead Guitar - Luke Hoskin (Protest the Hero)

Bass - Ryan Martinie (Mudvayne)

Drums - Cameron Losch (Born of Osiris)

Mixing - Adam Dutkiewicz


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 2, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> So some things have actually changed, finally (by which I mean more people have been added to the ever-revolving door of artists I would include )
> 
> *Vocals:* Eric Powell/Trent Reznor/Maynard James Keenan/Devin Townsend/James Rietz/Michael Bøgballe/Jonny Santos/Sascha Konietzko _(16volt/NIN/Tool/SYL/Crossbreed/Mnemic/Spineshank/KMFDM respectively)_
> 
> ...



Yup, just got bigger again.

A revolving door of musicians to work with would be so much fucking fun though, way more interesting than just a set "band," especially as I like making the final decisions myself.


----------



## IAMTHESQUALL (Aug 25, 2011)

Vocals: Jake Luhrs (August Burns Red)

Guitar: Marc Okubo (Veil of Maya)

Guitar: Tosin Abasi (Animals As Leaders)

Guitar: Misha Mansoor (Periphery)

Bass: Evan Brewer (The Faceless)

Drums: Tomas Haake (Meshuggah)

Keys: Joe Buras (Born of Osiris)


----------



## Shi7Disc0 (Aug 26, 2011)

Tosin & Tony MacAlpine (AAL/ Planet X Guitars)
Randy Blythe & Johnny Craig (Best dirty Lamb of God & Clean Vocals Dace Gavin Dance)
Ryan Martinie (Bass from Mudvayne)
Virgil Donati (Sickhouse drummer Planet X)
Aphex Twin for DJ/ Ambience


----------



## JosephAOI (Aug 26, 2011)

1.
Vocals: Nathan Ells
Guitar: Marc Okubo
Guitar: Jason Richardson
Bass: Arif Mirabdolbaghi
Drums: Matt Halpern
I wish this would happen so hard^

2.
Vocals: Daron Malakian
Guitar: Lee McKinney
Guitar: John Petrucci
Bass: Flea
Drums: Navene Koperweis
Keys: Joe Buras

3.
Periphery with Claudio Sanchez guest vocals!!!!


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 26, 2011)

Lemme see...

*My World Class Jazz Quartet*
George Benson - Vocals and Guitar
Diana Krall - Vocals and Piano
Richard Bona - Vocals and Bass
Manu Katché - Drums

*My World Class Experimental Quintet*
Tom Waits - Vocals and Piano
Mike Keneally - Vocals, Guitar, and Miscellaneous 
Jonas Hellborg - Bass
Akira Jimbo - Drums
Trilok Gurtu - Percussion


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 3, 2011)

I felt the need to post one more because it's constantly on my mind and constantly improving but I think I finally have it.

WORLD CLASS INSTRUMENTAL BAND. (The people who I believe are quite possibly the absolute best players of their instrument)
Guitars- Guthrie Govan
Guitars- Tosin Abasi
Bass- Jean Baudin
Drums- Neil Peart

How awesome would that be?


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Sep 3, 2011)

Vocals-Russell Allan
Guitars-John Petrucci
Guitars-Micheal Romeo
Bass-Juan Alderete
Keyboards-Derek Sherinian
Drums-Marco Minnemann


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Sep 3, 2011)

Guitar: Jack Butler
Vocals: Opera singer from "The Fifth Element"
Drums: Goro
Bass: Geddy Lee


----------



## eventhetrees (Sep 3, 2011)

Thomas Erak - Vocals/Guitar
Tim Ward - Vocals/Bass
Andrew Forsman - Drums

*sigh*


----------



## SKShadows (Sep 3, 2011)

Lead Vocals - Christian Älvestam (ex-Scar Symmetry, Solution .45)
Lead Guitar - Alex Skolnick (Testament)
Rhythm Guitar - Jon Schaffer (Iced Earth)
Bass/Backing Vocals - Steve DiGiorgio (Sadus, ex-Testament)
Drums - Jason Bittner (Shadows Fall)

That would be an epic band...


----------



## Murdstone (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh this is a tough one.
Guitars - Robert Fripp
Bass - Bill Laswell, Robin Zielhorst
Drums - Thomas Pridgen
Keyboards/Mix/Ambiance - Brian Eno, Colin Marston

That'll do.


----------



## Vinchester (Sep 3, 2011)

Dream Theater, but with Mike Baker as vocalist (Shadow Gallery, RIP) instead of Labrie


----------



## Infamous Impact (Sep 3, 2011)

Vocals: Luc Lemay
Guitars: Luc Lemay, Christian Muenzner
Bass: Evan Brewer
Drums: Marco Minnemann


----------



## MivGabriel (Sep 3, 2011)

For a Rock Band:

Vocals: Anthony Green (Circa Survive)
Lead Guitar: Guthrie Govan (...)
Rhythm Guitar and Vocals: Richie Kotzen (Poison, Mr. Big, Greg Howe)
Bass and Vocals: Ben Kenney (Incubus, The Roots)
Drums: Josh Freese (NIN, APC, Everything)

For a Metal Band:

Vocals: Jonny Craig (Emarosa, Dance Gavin Dance)
Guitar: Misha Mansoor (Periphery, Haunted Shores)
Guitar: John Browne (Monuments, Fell Silent)
Guitar: Acle Kahney (Tesseract, Fell Silent)
Bass and Vocals: Arif Mirabdolbaghi (Protest The Hero)
Drums: Matt Halpern (Periphery)

So much Sexy!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh god, there's so many choices I could name off, here's a random pick for me:

Guitar: Omar Rodriguez-Lopez
Guitar: Buckethead
Bass: Billy Sheenan
Drums: Carl Palmer
Keyboards: Jordan Rudess

It seems like the most oddball combination, but I don't know, they all are pretty open players, so you never know what kind of magic a project could brew up.


----------



## Herb (Sep 12, 2011)

Vocals: DZK
Guitars: Stephen Carpenter (Deftones)
Bass: Arif Mirabdolbaghi (Protest The Hero)
Drums: Tomas Haake (Meshuggah)


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 12, 2011)

The ultimate muso metal band:

*Vocals*: James Labrie circa 1992
*Guitar*: John Petrucci
*Guitar*: Ron Jarzombek
*Guitar*: Michael Romeo
*Bass*: Arif Mirabdolbaghi
*Drums*: Hannes Grossman
*Keyboards*: Janne Wirman (might seem a weird choice but he's awesome so...) 

That would be beyond fucking awesome.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Sep 13, 2011)

I was going to blabber about how I would make the perfect djent band, but then I realized how pointless it would be since it already exist in real life! >.<

however, I would like to hear what a collaboration between Periphery, Vildhjarta and Uneven Structure would sound like!


----------



## Augury (Sep 16, 2011)

*Vocals*: Phil Bozeman (Whitechapel)
*Guitar* *& Background Vocals*: Michael Keene (The Faceless)
*Guitar*:Muhammed Suiçmez (Necrophagist)
*Bass*: Evan Brewer (The Faceless)
*Drums*: George Kollias (Nile)

They should do some great & innovative techdeath.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't think it would be very metal... Jazz, actually. I'd love to hear something along the lines of:

Vocals: Norah Jones (yes, I like Norah Jones )
Guitars: Guthrie Govan
Bass: John Patitucci (though I'm not sure about a bassist here...)
Drums: Gavin Harrison
Keyboards: Kevin Moore/Derek Sherinian (either one... Or both)

A bit of an odd group 

As for metal:

Vocals: Undecided... Preferably none.
Guitars: John Petrucci
Bass: Arif Mirabdolbaghi (maybe, I'm never sure about bassists)
Drums: Gavin Harrison (yeah, he works for everything )/Tomas Haake
Keyboards: Jordan Rudess

These are just from the top of my head though... There's still the possibility that if you put them together they would sound like ass, since they come from different backgrounds


----------



## Lagtastic (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## VILARIKA (Sep 16, 2011)

HumanFuseBen said:


> Vocals: Opera singer from "The Fifth Element"



Yes


----------



## Sea (Sep 16, 2011)

Guitarist - Tosin Abasi (AAL)
Guitarist - Misha Mansoor (Periphery)
Vocals - Dan Tompkins (Ex-TesseracT)
Bassist - Evan Brewer
Drums - Jay Postones (TesseracT)

Pretty stupid, but it works. Two amazing guitarists, battling for the spotlight, switching off amazing parts while the other one plays an amazing sweep or riff. Meanwhile, Evan Brewer is doing some fast paced slap bass, Dan is letting out extremely powerful cleans/screams (sorry, Dan Tompkins fanboy here) and Jay is playing fast paced drums, which get even faster every time Tosin or Misha play a solo.

Concealing Fate Part 7 - Orgasm anyone?


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 16, 2011)

Steve Harris
Nicko Mc Brain
Janick Gers
Adrian Smith
Dave Murray
Bruce Dickinson.

Oh wait...


----------



## broj15 (Sep 16, 2011)

Guitars: Tosin Abasi/ Lee McKinney (Animals as Leaders/ Born of Osiris)
Bass: Arif Mirabdolbagh (Protest the Hero)
Drums: Matt Greiner (August Burns Red)
Vox: Alex Koehler (Chelsea Grin) <----- Yea It's deathcore. Bring the hate. i don't care 

Bass taps, polyrhythms, Harmonizing sweeps, and the most brutal box in metal.... What else could you want lol


----------



## linchpin (Sep 16, 2011)

Maynard Keenan - Vocals
Victor Wooten - Bass
Tosin Abasi - Guitar
Matthew Mcdonough - Drums
Chris Spicuzza - Electronics


Admit it.... this KILLS!


----------



## Saber_777 (Oct 20, 2011)

Misha Mansoor (Drums) - Periphery
Tosin Abasi (Vocals) - AAL
Javier (Bass) - AAL
Terry Bozzio (Guitars) - Korn


Just kidding



For real

Rusty Cooley (Guitar) - (Backed off a little )
Fredrik Thordendal (Guitar) - Meshuggah
Flo Mounier (Drums) - Cryptopsy
Alex Webster (Bass) - Cannibal Corpse
Phil Bozeman (Vocals... Old style - Somatic Defilement) - Whitechapel


As long as Rusty will slow it down some, and if he cant, Muhammed Suicmez will be taking his place.


----------



## Jango (Oct 20, 2011)

Vocals: Rody Walker (Protest the Hero)
Guitar 1: Paul Waggoner (Between the Buried and Me)
Gutiar 2/Other Vocals: Thomas Erak (The Fall of Troy)
Bass: Evan Brewer (Evan Brewer)
Synth: Brian Palmer (Last Chance to Reason)
Drums: Blake Richardson (Between the Buried and Me

Modern progmetal heaven.


----------



## eventhetrees (Jan 16, 2012)

OH man. I was just creating a cover page for an assignment and came up with this!

Brian Cook (botch, these arms are snakes, russian circles)
Thomas Erak (the fall of troy, just like vinyl) 
Travis Orbin (periphery, skyeatsairplane)


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jan 16, 2012)

Vocalist - Bjork
Guitarist - Allan Holdsworth
Bassist - Jaco Pastorius
Saxophone - Jonas Knutsson
Drums - Aaron Funk
Dancer - Frank Zappa
Random Noises - John Cage


----------



## musikizlife (Jan 16, 2012)

Vocals - Elliot Coleman/Travis Richter tag team
Guitar- Mikael Akerfeldt
Guitar- Paul Waggoner
Bass- Dan Briggs
Drums- Marco Minnemann
Keys- Jordan Rudess


----------



## Joeywilson (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd love to hear some sort of collaboration with Tom Quayle, Travis Orbin, Alex Argento, and Mikee Goodman. I'm sure it wouldn't be for everyone but it'd result in something amazing I bet.

I know I'll get some hate for this but I also think that Marco Sfogli and Jared Leto could write an amazing album.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 17, 2012)

Well Thrice kind of already made my dream band, but if I were to choose a band it would go as follows

vox- Jason Gleason (further seems forever)
guitar 1- Randy Strohmymer (finch)
guitar 2- Teppei Teranishi (Thrice)
bass- Nick Beard (circa survive)
drums- Zach Lind (jimmy eat world)

I chose these guys because they seem like they would all get along together on the count of they all have toured with each other at some point. Plus I happen to think they would make an incredible album. I didn't go for the ultra talented people, just people I like from various bands.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 18, 2012)

broj15 said:


> Guitars: Tosin Abasi/ Lee McKinney (Animals as Leaders/ Born of Osiris)
> Bass: Arif Mirabdolbagh (Protest the Hero)
> Drums: Matt Greiner (August Burns Red)
> Vox: Alex Koehler (Chelsea Grin) <----- Yea It's deathcore. Bring the hate. i don't care
> ...


 Singing


----------



## musicman9901 (Jan 29, 2012)

This is probably pretty out there but.. 
guitar-Tosin Abasi (animals as leaders)
guitar-Fredrik Thordendal (meshuggah)
guitar-Buckethead 
bass-Jean Baudin (nuclear rabbit and solo)
drums-Thomas Haake (messhugah)


----------



## Cabinet (Jan 29, 2012)

Take the Aristocrats except get rid of BB and replace him with Wooten.


----------



## Augury (Jan 29, 2012)

Vokills - Akerfeldt/Opeth
Guitar - Suicmez/Necrophagist
Guitar - Munzer/Obscura
Bass - Brewer with a fretless/The Faceless
Drums - Haake/Meshuggah


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 29, 2012)

Anything that lets me hear/see Jason Becker play one more time would make me happy. Throw Stu Block in there for some vocals, Atma Anur to keep up on drums, and maybe Michael Anthony for bass and backing vocals...


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jan 29, 2012)

Erik Rutan- Rhythm/Lead guitar,backing vocals
Muhammad Suicimez-Lead guitar
Alex Webster- bass
Gene Hoglan- Drums
Mikeal Akerfeldt- Vocals

Greatest Death Metal lineup ever


----------



## Chalupacabra (Jan 29, 2012)

Fredrik-Meshuggah-Guitar
Omar-Mars Volta-Guitar
Tim-RATM-Bass
Danny-Tool-Drums
Daryl-Glassjaw-Vocals


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jan 29, 2012)

Vocals - Ryan Clark (Demon hunter)
Guitar - Syn Gates (A7X)
Guitar - John 5 (Manson/Zombie, solo)
Bass - Ryan Martinie (Mudvayne)
Drums - Joey Jordison (Slipknot/Murderdolls)


----------



## Resmondo (Feb 6, 2012)

Michael Jackson - Vocals
Phil Bozeman (Whitechapel) - vocals
Jacob Harmond (Chelsea Grin) - Guitars
Lee McKinney (Born of Osiris) - Guitars
Rick James - Bass
Matt Halpern (Periphery) - Drums

Best band ever.


----------



## blaaargh (Feb 6, 2012)

Aaron Turner (Isis) - guitars/vocals/noises
Mikael Åkerfeldt (Opeth) - guitars/vocals
Aleksi Munter (Swallow the Sun) - keys
Erik Tiwaz (Borknagar) - bass
Brann Dailor (Mastodon) - drums

If this ever happened I would do literally anything to see this band.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Feb 6, 2012)

Vocals - Rody Walker (Protest the Hero)
Guitar - Ben Weinman (Dillinger Escape Plan)
Guitar - Graham Pinney (SikTh)
Bass - Michael Lepond (Symphony X)
Drums - Brandon Morgan (Misery Signals)

Not sure if these guys would be able to hit common ground entirely. Ben or Graham could be switched out for Michael Romeo or Ryan Morgan maybe. Maybe even Kiko Loureiro. Dash Arkenstone and Chris Prophet from old HORSE could also make a substitution for bass and drums.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Feb 6, 2012)

Carl McCoy (Fields Of The Nephilim) Vocals

Kate Bush vocals

Rick Wakeman Keyboards

James Hetfield (Metallica) Guitar

Christopher Johansson (Therion) Guitar

Yngwie Malmsteen Guitar

Steve Harris (Iron Maiden) Bass

Dave Lombardo (Slayer) Drums


----------



## DEIX (Feb 13, 2012)

Christian Alvestam (ex-Scar Symmetry) - Clean vocals

Ryan Clark (Demon Hunter) - Growling & backing vocals

Matthew Bellamy (Muse) - Keyboards, lyrics

Jean Baudin (Nuclear Rabbit) - Bass

Per Nilsson (Scar Symmetry) - Guitars, co-production

Ola Englund (Feared) - Guitars, production

Omar Rodríguez-López (The Mars Volta) - Guitars, shoegazing & ambient stuff, co-production

Thomas Haake (Meshuggah) - Drums

p.s. And maybe Jared Leto for dancing and hugging with the crowd? 
Just kidding... it would definitely be Klayton of Celldweller.


----------



## Moolaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Good topic, beat me to it!

Mikeal Akerfeldt - Vox/Guitar (Opeth)
Steve Morse - Guitar (Steve Morse Band/Dreggs style, no DP)
Colin Marsten - Bass (Behold...the Arctopus, Dysrhythmia)
Jeff Eber/Lech - Drums (Dysrhythmia/As Blood Runs Black)

Band name: Stark Naked & the Car Theives.

Maynard would have been on vocals but he can't play guitar and I couldn't decide so that swayed things a bit in my mind.


----------



## larry (Feb 14, 2012)

Tosin Abasi (guitars)
Gianni Serino (bass)
Thomas Lange (drums)
Rhys Fulber (synths, programming, keys)
Paul Ortiz (guitars, bananas, british accent)

dunno what they would call themselves, but i'd love to
hear what they come up with.


----------

